# olive oil in my shake?



## 1simple (Sep 13, 2011)

I was thinking to add olive oil into my shakes to get some good fat into mu diet. It is a good idea or should this come from foods?


----------



## ASHOP (Sep 14, 2011)

1simple said:


> I was thinking to add olive oil into my shakes to get some good fat into mu diet. It is a good idea or should this come from foods?



I have heard and seen guys add in a tablespoon or two.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 14, 2011)

1simple said:


> I was thinking to add olive oil into my shakes to get some good fat into mu diet. It is a good idea or should this come from foods?



This is a very good way. It will slow down the absorption of the protein too. So it's a good option before bed.

Coconut oil and macadamia oil are also good to use.

I personally use coconut oil for cooking... sometimes olive oil. Olive oil or Mac oil for shakes. Olive oil for drizzling over pasta, salad or stir fry etc.

Add some walnuts and/or almonds. You could use peanut/almond butter too. Fats from meat and fish and your good to go.

I don't like avocado's but sometimes add those in too.


----------



## john696 (Sep 14, 2011)

1simple said:


> I was thinking to add olive oil into my shakes to get some good fat into mu diet. It is a good idea or should this come from foods?



Olive oil is good but Flax is better.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Sep 15, 2011)

john696 said:


> Olive oil is good but Flax is better.



Why do you think it is better?


----------



## Minke (Sep 16, 2011)

it is a good idea although I wouldn't go to that extreme


----------



## danyus (Sep 17, 2011)

It's fine to add your fats into your shakes.


----------



## mr62 (Sep 19, 2011)

Olive oil is a healthy monounsaturated fat, but don't take much.


----------



## batesJ (Sep 23, 2011)

I have used both olive and flax. Olive oil had no taste, but I could taste the flax. It's not bad though.


----------



## highrich (Sep 25, 2011)

I use both olive oil and flax in my shakes as they have different health benefits but I think fish oil is the most important good fat to supplement your diet.


----------

